# فيديوهات تعليمية من تويوتا



## ahmed morshidy (19 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم






TOYOTA​
هذه مجموعة فيديوهات تعليمية من شركة تويوتا عددها 5 فيديوهات 

1)gasoline Engin
يقوم هذا الفيديو بشرح كيفية فحص محرك البنزين آخذا المحرك ذات النوع 4A-f engine كمثال للشرح, مدة الفيدديو 47 دقيقة.

2)starting system
لمدة 25 دقيقة يتحدث هذا افيديو عن نظام بدأ الحركة موضحا مكوناتكه وكيفية عمله

3)charging system
شرح وفير لنظام تكوين الشرارة لمدة 27 دقيقة محتويا ايضا على شرح الدوائر الكهربية المستخدمة فى السيارة وفكرة عملها

4)ignition system
يتحدث هذا الفيديو عن نظام الاشعال فى محرك البنزين مركزا على النوع ذات الترانزستور موضحا كيفيه ضبط توقيت الاشعال

5)fuel system
هذا الفيديو قد قمت برفعه مسبقا بمفرده لانى لم اكن لدى غيره , واليوم وضعته مرة اخرى مع هذه المجموعة لكى يقوم بتحميله من لم يشاهد الموضوع الخاص به
شرح وفير لنظام الوقود لمدة 29 دقيقة شرح لنظام الكاربراتير أخذا فى الاعتبار مبادؤه وتصميمه وكيفية تكيفه مع ظروف التشغيل

---------------------
لا تنسونامن دعوة صالحة​


----------



## سامح حسون (19 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك جارى التحميل


----------



## العقاب الهرم (19 يونيو 2007)

*شكرا*

مشكور اخى بارك الله فيك:15:


----------



## mhamad (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا و فى انتظار جديدك المفيد


----------



## ريمون عدلي (19 يونيو 2007)

شكر اخي المهندس هذه الفديوهات نادا ما توجد شكرا الف شكر
جاري التحميل للاول


----------



## ahmed morshidy (19 يونيو 2007)

شكرا للجميع على المرور​


----------



## theguide (20 يونيو 2007)

شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن رجاءا اعادة تجديد الروابط لان هناك اربع روابط لا تعمل وهم 1و3و4و5 وانا بحاجة ماسة لهذه الفيديوهات فرجاءا رفعها بروابط اخرى على اي موقع من المواقع المعروفة عدا الرابيد شير ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## ahmed morshidy (21 يونيو 2007)

theguide قال:


> شكرا اخي على هذا المجهود الرائع ولكن رجاءا اعادة تجديد الروابط لان هناك اربع روابط لا تعمل وهم 1و3و4و5 وانا بحاجة ماسة لهذه الفيديوهات فرجاءا رفعها بروابط اخرى على اي موقع من المواقع المعروفة عدا الرابيد شير ولك جزيل الشكر .



أخى الفاضل , قمت برفع هذه الملفات يوم الثلاثاء (أول أمس) والملفات لازالت موجوده على السيرفر والروابط تعمل جميعها . من فضلك حاول مرة اخرى


----------



## mohamed abouzahra (21 يونيو 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## سامح حسون (21 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ الكريم احمد اولا اود ان اشكرك على هذه الباقه الرائعه من الفيديوهات
ولكنى عندما قمت بتحميل الفيديو الاخير الخاص بالfuel systemتم تشغيله لمه حوالى1.5دقيقه وجاءت الرساله التاليه مWindows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file.
فممكن بعد اذنك توضحلى السبب لانى يعلم الله انى محتاج جدا لهذه الباقه المتميزه


----------



## theguide (21 يونيو 2007)

الاخ العزيز احمد مرشدي شكرا على ردك واهتمامك بالموضوع ولكني حاولت مرة اخرى وواجهت نفس المشكلة مع هذه الروابط المباشرة وارجو منك ان ترفعها على احدى المواقع ان لن يكون هذا متعبا بالنسبة لك ولك جزيل الشكر .


----------



## ahmed morshidy (21 يونيو 2007)

سامح حسون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> الاخ الكريم احمد اولا اود ان اشكرك على هذه الباقه الرائعه من الفيديوهات
> ولكنى عندما قمت بتحميل الفيديو الاخير الخاص بالfuel systemتم تشغيله لمه حوالى1.5دقيقه وجاءت الرساله التاليه مWindows Media Player cannot play the file. The Player might not support the file type or might not support the codec that was used to compress the file.
> فممكن بعد اذنك توضحلى السبب لانى يعلم الله انى محتاج جدا لهذه الباقه المتميزه



لا ادرى والله يا اخى , ولكنى سأقوم بتحميلة وأرى ان كان معطوبا سأقوم برفعه مرة اخرى 
والله المستعان


----------



## Apprentice_1 (21 يونيو 2007)

أسال الله جل وعلا أن يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء وأسأله سبحانه أن يجمعني بك وكل الاخوه الكرام في هذا المنتدي مع خير خلق الله في جنته ومستقر رحمته أنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه......آمين


----------



## theguide (22 يونيو 2007)

اشكرك جدا على اهتمامك اخ احمد واتمنى ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك وشكرا مرة اخرى .


----------



## ahmed morshidy (22 يونيو 2007)

theguide قال:


> اشكرك جدا على اهتمامك اخ احمد واتمنى ان لا اكون قد ازعجتك وشكرا مرة اخرى .



هل تم حل المشكلة لديك ؟ ام لازالت الملفات لاتقبل التحميل؟
علما بأنى اقوم بتحميل الملف الخامس الان 
بتوفيق الله :14:


----------



## ahmed morshidy (22 يونيو 2007)

*هام*

جميع الروابط تعمل
جميع الملفات سليمة 
فى حالة وجود عطل يرجى اعادة التحميل​


----------



## ahmad01 (22 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير و نفع بك


----------



## romeo1986 (22 يونيو 2007)

أشكرك أخي على الموضوع


----------



## theguide (22 يونيو 2007)

للاسف اخ احمد لازالت المشكلة قائمة بالنسبة لي وعلى العموم شكرا على المحاولة والرد وبارك الله فيك وانا لا اود ا زعاجك اكثر من ذللك وشكرا مرة اخرى.


----------



## waleed_aid (23 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## حمدي عثمان (30 يونيو 2007)

أخي الحبيب
جزاكم الله خيرا
و جعل عملكم في ميزان الحسنات
إن شاء الله
و أتمنى المزيد .....


----------



## شريف ميهوب (30 يونيو 2007)

جزااااااك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## ابوعلي غزاوي (30 يونيو 2007)

ياجماعة مااحد يعرف كتب عن نظرية الات thiory of machin


----------



## ابوعلي غزاوي (30 يونيو 2007)

ابغى كتاب عربي عن نظرية الات :3:


----------



## خبير.ص (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الجهد
عندى طلب 
ان كان بإمكانك توفير كاتالوكات لقطع غيار سيارات تويوتا


----------



## م/ أماني (1 يوليو 2007)

*السلام عليكم و رحمة الله*

ألف شكر لك , جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## إسلام (2 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ENGINEER_HONDA (31 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله..الله يفتح عليك


----------



## م/محمد لطفي (31 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## cheikhhamoud (3 سبتمبر 2007)

ماهذا المجهود الرائع.......شكرا جزيلا...


----------



## احمد مؤنس (3 سبتمبر 2007)

اشكرك جدا على اهتمامك


----------



## bader_m (4 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافية 

مشكور يالغالي


----------



## حسام وهبه مجاهد (4 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي جزاك الله خيرا جاري التحميل


----------



## نور الدائم (5 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور جدا ونرجو الله ان يجعلها في ميزان الحسنات


----------



## fadi kabes (6 سبتمبر 2007)

thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## احمد محمد نجيب (6 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرااا,,,,,,.:11:


----------



## ابو محمد الغزى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

ألف شكر لك , جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م.أنس اسكندراني (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي 
ووفقك لك ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## عمرو عادل عامر (26 سبتمبر 2007)

الف شكر يابشمهندس


----------



## تايكندو مان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي 
ووفقك لك ما يحبه ويرضاه


----------



## حمادة هندسة (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## احمد عبد الطلب (28 سبتمبر 2007)

بصراحة 
انا مش بحب حوار اللى الناس بتعملو يجب اضافة رد عشان يظهر اللينك
لكن انت طرحت المواضيع وسيبت الرد عادى 
فانا شاكر ليك جدا ذوقك دة 
وكمان مشكور على الموضوع الرائع دة 
وبجد دعواتى ليك من القلب 
ربنا يوفقك ويفتح عليك اخوك احمد عبد المطلب


----------



## ميروكوكش (1 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته وجزاكم اله كل خير 
أريد إن كان باللإمكان فكرة عن علب السرعة الأتوماتيكية مع فيديو توضيحي


----------



## محمد الحسيني (1 أكتوبر 2007)

أسال الله جل وعلا أن يجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## badawees (1 أكتوبر 2007)

*thank u*

thank u very much my brother
may ALLAH bless u


----------



## بيدو الاحمر (1 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم اخى فى الله 
والله عجزت عن كلمة شكر توفيك حقك ولكن لم اجد الا ان اقول
ربى يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك .


----------



## iftkasa (1 أكتوبر 2007)

شكراا على المجهود و يارب نشوف جديد ديماا


----------



## zima (2 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور وجاري التحميل


----------



## Ahmedzoom2001 (2 أكتوبر 2007)

ما هذا الابداع يا أعظم من مهندس .نرجو السير على هذا الطريق أفادك الله وافادنا


----------



## saadgor (2 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يباركك


----------



## الطموني (3 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك و نفع بك


----------



## أسامة طاهر (3 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## rafidalashor (4 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا يا اخوي على هذه الباقة الرائعة، وفقك الله لخدمة الاسلام والمسلمين.


----------



## بدراوى (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عوض مفتاح (8 أكتوبر 2007)

يعطي العافية


----------



## احمد بدر2010 (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حيدر محمد الوائلي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

اخي العزيز اشكرك جدااااااااا.....بارك الله فيك حبيبي


----------



## وليد العبودي (10 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## mohame_ refaat (10 أكتوبر 2007)

شكر جذيلا على هذه المضيع الشيقة ولكن عند تحميل اى فيديو ثقيل جدا


----------



## أنيشتين (10 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا ده مجهود عالى اوى ربنا يبارك فيك ياااااااااااااارب


----------



## محمد فريد فتحي (15 أكتوبر 2007)

الله ينور يا أخ مرشدي
يا سلام لو فيه فيلم فيديو أو مجموعة أفلام فيديو عن صيانة المعدات الثقيلة وصيانة الديزل
أنا متأكد إنك جاهز لمثل هذه المهمات الصعبة
:30: :30: 
 :28:
:60: :1:


----------



## صلاح سلمان عبد الك (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء عن هذا العمل


----------



## علاء حسين (16 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng-alaa (16 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي ،،،
وإن شاء الله نشوف منك حلقات و فيديوهات اسلامية أكثر و أكثر


----------



## مهندس/ محمد عيد (16 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mjdk2007 (16 أكتوبر 2007)

الى الأخ الفاضل لك الشكر على المجهود ولكن لا اعلم لماذا الروابط لا تعمل حيث يحمل جزء بسيط ثم ينقطع بعد ذلك.


----------



## mody931 (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## مهندس درجة اولى (25 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووور يا باشمهندس أحمد على الفيديوهات الأكثر من رائعة و لكن ياريت تنزل الفيلم الأول والثانى لأنهم ليسوا موجودين


----------



## omdaa52 (31 أكتوبر 2007)

شكر خاص جداَ لهذا المجهود العظيم ولكن الفيديو الأول و الثاني للأسف لايعمل الرابط الخاص بهم


----------



## Hisham Amin (31 أكتوبر 2007)

أشكرك بشدة على هذة الفديوهات الرائعة و نرجو المزيد


----------



## سما أحمد (31 أكتوبر 2007)

يا أخي جزاك الله خيراا ياريت ترفعه على rapidshre or megashre لكي نتمكن من تحميله بسهوله


----------



## acutors (3 نوفمبر 2007)

thank you so much


----------



## هيثم حلمى (4 نوفمبر 2007)

.............................................................
........................................................
.............................................

إلى الأخ أحمد مرشدى 

أول رابطين لا يعملان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!


----------



## الفوتوني (5 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا والله كنت نفسى في الحاجات دي من زمان - مشكور ياخي


----------



## سما أحمد (5 نوفمبر 2007)

يا أخيييييييي الملفات مش موجوده 
ممكن لو سمحت ترفعهم على أي روابط سهلة 
megashre,mihd


----------



## ايمن حمزه (6 نوفمبر 2007)

اخي الملفات لاتعمل 

ارجو صيانة العطل


----------



## سما أحمد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

ربا يكرمك يا أخ أحمد مرشدي وجزيك عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## سما أحمد (7 نوفمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## kmbs (7 نوفمبر 2007)

أولا : شكرا جزيلا على مجهودك
ثانيا : الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (19 نوفمبر 2007)

thank u very very much


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (19 نوفمبر 2007)

كل الفديوات غير موجودة not found


----------



## المهندس . محمد (19 نوفمبر 2007)

بارك الله لك وكنت دوما نافعا لغيرك 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Vulture (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الملف الأول غير موجود . رجاء إعادة التحميل ، مع الشكر .


----------

